# How to set up internal speed test?



## ralphbsz (Mar 2, 2019)

I want to set up a speed test, similar to Ookla = www.speedtest.net, on my house internal network, using a FreeBSD server.

I have a network at home, which has wired and wireless branches.  The main home server is obviously a FreeBSD machine.  Sometimes, some of my "users" (family members or myself) complain that the network is slow.  And sometimes they are even correct ... just today, we discovered that part of the house has extremely slow wireless network performance (I think it is due to metal air ducts in the wrong place).  For me, debugging this is done with command line tools: ping, curl, netstat, and so on.

But for less IT-literate users, it would be nice if I could have a quick web page on the server: if you have a performance problem, just go to http://internal_server.ralphbsz_house.com, click on the "go" button, and it tells you how many MByte/s you are getting.  Exactly like the speedtest servers we use for the public internet.

Anyone know how to do that most easily?  Technically, the Ookla speedtest can be installed on Linux servers, but there is no mention of FreeBSD there, and it seems awfully heavyweight.  Is there an easier solution?  What do people have experience with?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 2, 2019)

I think the right tool for that should be benchmarks/iperf or benchmarks/iperf3; however if you want something more automated or user-friendly to allow all family randomly test, I suppose you would need to craft that around iperf.


----------

